# using AtiTool in xp home @ startup



## Ati(-tool)-fan (Oct 15, 2004)

I can`t use AtiTool-settings under XP Home Edition @ startup. Only on an admin-account it works :/. Is there a possibility to make it run under every other account? (to copy the autorun entry in the autorun list of an user doesn`t work)
thank u 4 answers


----------

